# Dragon Fly



## Sil (May 19, 2018)

Canon eos M 10 EFM 55-200  extension 10 mm


----------



## Jeff15 (May 19, 2018)

Nice shot....


----------



## Fujidave (May 19, 2018)

Very good shot Sil, nice Dof and a good BG.


----------



## Gary A. (May 19, 2018)

It's okay ... but not nearly as good as your landscapes.


----------



## tirediron (May 19, 2018)

Wonderful light; I would respectfully disagree with Gary; this is a great image, and equally as good as your landscape work, but in an entirely different genre.  I would however suggest considering cropping a bit off of the LH side.


----------



## BrentC (May 19, 2018)

Very nice! Love it.


----------



## Jeff G (May 19, 2018)

Sil, that is awesome!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 19, 2018)

Background is_ very_ interesting in this one. Great switch from you.


----------



## Sil (May 20, 2018)

thank you all...very kind...; -)


----------



## Breezy85 (Jun 5, 2018)

Fantastic shot! I agree with cropping it in a little on the left, but not too much cause I like it a little off balance. But that's my taste. Haha


----------



## davholla (Jun 6, 2018)

Nice, a little more light would make it perfect, but no one could be unhappy with that.


----------

